# Carlton GSi3000?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just done 3 valets and in the "barn" was a Carlton Gsi3000.

The bloke said i can take it from him for pennies.

Is it worth it?

I know nothing about older vauxhalls. He did have a Lotus Carlton aswell :argie:


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Tell him you'll take the lotus for pennies , lol , the GSI3000 was a cracking car in its day , very rare now though , doubt it'll be worth much and getting parts for it might be hard but still a big comfy crusier , buy it and have some fun


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Anything Vauxhall up to early nineties is becoming very popular now, especially as the recent scrappage scheme saw a lot of them sent to the crusher. Buy it and store it IMO.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

TBH I might buy it as a project anyway as the paintwork is well erm damaged lol


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

GSi 3000s are the dog's danglies. If it's a runner and in not too bad nick then empty your pennies jar and make the acquisition.

See you with it at the VBOA meet at Billing next year.

Monster, monster


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It's not a runner but only because it stood for a while and the bloke is handy with them so I'm gonna buy it

I'll update the thread when i get it here


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

see if you can get the lotus carlton of him for pennies :thumb: there worth a fare few quid.
the 3000 isnt worth mega money but if your only paying a few quid for it your not going to have much to lose


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

-damon- said:


> see if you can get the lotus carlton of him for pennies :thumb: there worth a fare few quid.
> the 3000 isnt worth mega money but if your only paying a few quid for it your not going to have much to lose


The Lotus is atying with him unfortunately

For £250 I can't go wrong - Bit of fun and retro and also a nice weekend project :buffer:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

well £250 ur going to get your money back in scrap if it turns out to be a bag of 
weld the diff up and do some drifting :thumb:,cheap way to get into it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very true

I'm looking forward to it now.

Be nice to have a play in an old car again


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Remember to get some pics up when you get it mate


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Pics, I quite like the Carlton, my mate had a 2ltr Diplomat and it used to munch the miles with ease. I'd happily give my left nut for a Lotus Carlton so £250 for a 3ltr GSi is a no brainer.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

pooma said:


> Pics, I quite like the Carlton, my mate had a 2ltr Diplomat and it used to munch the miles with ease. I'd happily give my left nut for a Lotus Carlton so £250 for a 3ltr GSi is a no brainer.


I agree :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Carltons are cool,my old man had a 2.0 GL E plate when I was little,I think it was about 13 months old when he got it.E363 AJO was the plate.Very similar colour to my 407 if I remember correctly.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Bargain

Nice project to do on a great car


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool.

Anyone remember project thunder?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

It is a 24V model, if so according to "How many left" there a fewer 24V GSI's than there are Lotus Carltons !


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Going back many years my mate traded in his 2.8 Capri for GSi, at the time I thought it was one of the best motors I'd ever been in, they had one of the first digital dashes if I remember correctly, half leather as std. Big lazy straight six, how can you go wrong...

What colour is the one you've stolen from the bloke at that money..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

DampDog said:


> Going back many years my mate traded in his 2.8 Capri for GSi, at the time I thought it was one of the best motors I'd ever been in, they had one of the first digital dashes if I remember correctly, half leather as std. Big lazy straight six, how can you go wrong...
> 
> What colour is the one you've stolen from the bloke at that money..:lol::lol::lol:


:lol:
It's black mate

I have done it so i'll get some "as picked up" piccies.

Paints knackered but nothing that :buffer: won't sort

Can't wait to have a play in it. Thinking about getting it to shows in the summer next year


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

My mate had a lovely red one and i kept offering to detail it for him but in the end he ruined it by sticking silly wheels on it and stupid exhausts,,Then turned it into a stripped out drift car and i think in the end it ended up at a scrappy such a waste as they are awesome machines


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

500tie said:


> My mate had a lovely red one and i kept offering to detail it for him but in the end he ruined it by sticking silly wheels on it and stupid exhausts,,Then turned it into a stripped out drift car and i think in the end it ended up at a scrappy such a waste as they are awesome machines


It is a waste and in a few years there won't be any left if Youtube is anything to go by.

90% of the Gsi3000 videos are numpties thrashing them doing doughnuts. This one will be cared for and hopefully a show quality example.
No ragging just shiny nice


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking forward to pics Lee, and it you want a hand anytime let me know


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some pics of this, proper big "mutha's" back in the 90's and a genuinely rare find :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It is.

I'll phone you ant as you have a mate who's mechanically minded don't ya?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Oky doky Lee, yeah my mate's an ex-machanic so will have a look for you no prob mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Oky doky Lee, yeah my mate's an ex-machanic so will have a look for you no prob mate :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

looking forward to seeing this
soft spot for these carltons as my Dad had a carlton (not a gsi) and traded it in for a monster omega
loved driving that as it was identical to the unmarked police cars around birmingham at the time and people did move for you rapidly on the motorway:lol:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tabbs said:


> looking forward to seeing this
> soft spot for these carltons as my Dad had a carlton (not a gsi) and traded it in for a monster omega
> loved driving that as it was identical to the unmarked police cars around birmingham at the time and people did move for you rapidly on the motorway:lol:


Same used to happen when my dad had his 3ltr senator in silver.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tabbs said:


> looking forward to seeing this
> soft spot for these carltons as my Dad had a carlton (not a gsi) and traded it in for a monster omega
> loved driving that as it was identical to the unmarked police cars around birmingham at the time and people did move for you rapidly on the motorway:lol:


:lol:

Nice one.

I dunno why but when I saw it I fell in love with it as I was an 80's kid and when these came out they were the car that chavs wanted to pinch which gave them sort of a "I want" feel.

Going over tomorrow to see what I'm letting myself in for :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

I owned a 1993 (K reg) one in 24V flavour for some years. Sold it with only 60K miles on the clock for an RX8 (back in 2003).

When I was done with the RX8 (3.5 years later) I bought my current car, a BMW 530i Sport (E39).

Why?

Because I wanted to get a car as close to the GSI 24V that I could but a little bit more modern. Thats how much I missed my GSI:argie:

Sounds a cracking buy, and when you get it, I'd love to take a look at it (I'm not too far:thumb and rekindle times gone by

Great car, goes very, very well and handles like a dream. :car:

You lucky boy


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one dude

Im collecting it tomorrow so yeah when its going properly and been serviced I'll drive down to you and we can go for a spin and a pint or something :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Your on:thumb:

Got to find my old pics now. I did upgrade the alloys from the std 15s to Kahn 17s

15s sound so small now


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

When you going to get it Lee?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

AnilS said:


> Your on:thumb:
> 
> Got to find my old pics now. I did upgrade the alloys from the std 15s to Kahn 17s
> 
> 15s sound so small now


I think this has 17's on it - They're not standard and are 5 spokes - I'll get more details and pics up tomorrow



ant_s said:


> When you going to get it Lee?


Tomorrow mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

AnilS said:


> Your on:thumb:
> 
> Got to find my old pics now. I did upgrade the alloys from the std 15s to Kahn 17s
> 
> 15s sound so small now


Please find some pics - I'd love to see them


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Tomorrow mate :thumb:


Oky doky, looking forward to pics, and a bit of me hope's it's in a right state for an even bigger transformation lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It is a state TBF but not bodywork or mechanically.

It looks faded grey but it's black and it's swirled like crap but all the better imo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Let me know if you want a hand sorting it, I'd love to have a go on something like that!

Does it have clearcoat?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

+1 on Russ's offer. I've got a huge iche to correct some paintwork, I've got mine that need's doing, but I know when I do that I won't want to stop lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You can do the roof and bonnet lol!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It does mate yeah - No respray work either (I don't think)

I'll take you up on it. Nice few hours with us 3 on it should be a good day.

I'll pm you when I'm ready to do it which will be soon so i'll hold off and let you know and i'll get the beers in and some fodder


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay mate, nice one!

I should have the Megs DA system by Wednesday, so might be a good one to try it out on!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Okay mate, nice one!
> 
> I should have the Megs DA system by Wednesday, so might be a good one to try it out on!


Yeah I agree.

I've held off on this until i've watched it used because it confuses me in all honesty lol.

It will be something I probably buy so it will be good to see it in the flesh rather than a picture or 2


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Please find some pics - I'd love to see them


Could only find one. Sadly no digital camera then so here's the image from the old 35mm :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

AnilS said:


> Could only find one. Sadly no digital camera then so here's the image from the old 35mm :thumb:


:thumb:

Nice one mate

Same wheels on mine


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like the previous owner and I have taste:lol:

Would be happy to overlook this with you as I know a few quirks of this motor.:thumb:

Fantastically reliable (why the Police used these engines in the Senator) and servicing was peanuts, at the main dealer. Mine didn't have the digital (Sci fi) dash, and the buttons were reassuring chunky (almost Fisher Price stylie).

I feel all nostalgic now ....................................... thanks


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

AnilS said:


> Looks like the previous owner and I have taste:lol:
> 
> Would be happy to overlook this with you as I know a few quirks of this motor.:thumb:
> 
> ...


Looks like we'll have a posse oogling it :lol:

As soon as I get back tomorrow i'll put some picsa on - I cannot wait to get it back here now :buffer:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

RussZS said:


> You can do the roof and bonnet lol!


Lol me? I'd much rather do something that won't be seen as my machine skills compared to yours and Lee's is going to be very bad lol, DA i'm ok with, Rotary I still haven't had a proper crack at yet.



Showshine said:


> It does mate yeah - No respray work either (I don't think)
> 
> I'll take you up on it. Nice few hours with us 3 on it should be a good day.
> 
> I'll pm you when I'm ready to do it which will be soon so i'll hold off and let you know and i'll get the beers in and some fodder


Yeah sounds good Lee, like I'm not sure how much trust you could put with me, i'm ok for average DA use lol. I'll get more time with correction first hopefully though lol.

Mmmm food, i'm hungary! lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Have more confidence :thumb:

We'll have a good crack at it though


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, if I could find a place to buy confidence i'd buy it by the pallet load, i'd have it stocked up like my detailing goodies lol.

But still sounds a good day, will make sure I don't have any work (1 day of in 5 weeks so far  ) but this will be a good reason to have it off


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll let you know bud


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

When I used to detail mine, I even took the rear spolier off, but I did it all by hand with Autoglym products. Always came up a treat and the paint didn't seem to hard.

The other car in that pic is a Scirroco. Thats the guy that bought mine and he came from Surrey. He'd been looking for a year and showed me the wad of cars adverts he'd collected.
As they came some distance (we came with his GF and she drove the VW back) I offered them some refreshments whilst they scanned the paperwork. When I put them out of their misery, by driving a fully detailed GSI out of the garage, he bought it on the spot, without a test drive:thumb:

Still miss it but I have my replacement ;


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Here she is in her appauling state :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Battery is a gonner i think because it keeps clicking when i try to start it so off to buy a new one today.

Also the Brakes appear to have seized so I presume a liberal spray of WD40?

I may need to ask a lot of questions as I am a car mechanics noob


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Propper beasty  Will clean up nicely!

About the brakes, i'm not sure that would be such a good idea, just incase they would lubricate the pad and disk too much for when it eventually moves. Have you got it home now? If so I'd say the best way is a strip down of the caliper's and clean up.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Propper beasty  Will clean up nicely!
> 
> About the brakes, i'm not sure that would be such a good idea, just incase they would lubricate the pad and disk too much for when it eventually moves. Have you got it home now? If so I'd say the best way is a strip down of the caliper's and clean up.


Nah mate

It's dead lol.

Got to go back over and fit new battery and see what that does. It may need recovery truck to get it to the garage


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i would turn the engine by hand if you can before trying to start it... brakes wise just drag it out once started they will free off however they will potentially need rebuilding with new seals etc


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

kings.. said:


> *i would turn the engine by hand if you can before trying to start it*... brakes wise just drag it out once started they will free off however they will potentially need rebuilding with new seals etc




What's that mean?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Can you imagine how chuffed you will be when you get that motor back to a clean state. Very well rewarding if you ask me.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm so excited I've booked a few days off in the diary next week to get started.

Just want to get it started now - Hopefully a new battery will let me hear her for the first time.

What will i need to be careful of as it's been standing for so long?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

He means dont try and start it off the key when you get there. Because its been stood for a while wont have any oil around the engine. Try and turn it by hand various ways you can do it but i dont no that engine so cant tell you how you will be able to. 

Or at the very least if you use the key take the plug leads off first (so it wont start) and give it a few very short turns of the key to turn it over. Then put the plugs back on and fire the bad boy up. 

If its been stood for a while the petrol might of gone off something to be aware of. 

Also re the brakes dont spray wd40 on them. Try them when its started up. Worse case the calipers will need sripping. If they are the same calipers that were on Astra and Cavs of that time they were a bugger for seizing up but its not a big job to free them off.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

theshrew said:


> He means dont try and start it off the key when you get there. Because its been stood for a while wont have any oil around the engine. Try and turn it by hand various ways you can do it but i dont no that engine so cant tell you how you will be able to.
> 
> Or at the very least if you use the key take the plug leads off first (so it wont start) and give it a few very short turns of the key to turn it over. Then put the plugs back on and fire the bad boy up.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks.

I'll get the battery on and do what you said :thumb:

There's new petrol in it and I will take some oil also. As soon as i can get it back here, I'll be happier.
Just want it on level ground so that a mechanic can have a mooch


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Showshine said:


> What will i need to be careful of as it's been standing for so long?


Check the oil and water level before you start it.

When it is started keep a close eye on the temp guage. Just check for leaks etc.

Then its pretty much sorting the brakes bud


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I need to find which oil is the best now


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking good, got to be chuffed with that for 250 notes.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Don't even turn it over, old oil goes really thick! Drain it all out and just put some cheap oil in.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

if the brakes are still seized give the callipers a good tap with a mallet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats looks like it'll scrub up well!

This website maybe be useful;

http://www.carlton24v.co.uk

Oil wise, you will need 6 litres of Castrol Magnatec 10W40 Semi Synthetic.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just whacked in 3 litres of the above to get me started. Got to buy some more tomorrow


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

AS above, i'd take the plugs out and then turn it over with a spanner on the crank, drain the oil if you can and put fresh in, then just turn the ignition to make sure everything lights up. Pop the plugs back in, leave the leads off and then crank it over a few times. Put the leads back on and turn it over.

I would also take the air cleaner assembly apart and make sure there is no build up of dirt in the filter/intake pips and possibly change the fuel filter. I might be inclined to drain the old fuel out. The more thorough you are now the less chance there is of damaging it. 

If it starts then move on to the brakes, just jack aech corner up and see what turns, if stuck take the wheel off and give the calipers a bit of a tap with a nylon/copper/ rubber hammer. put the wheel back on for a little extra leverage. 

Do this to all 4 wheels, don't forget to make sure its out of gear and the handbrake is off 

It might be worth freeing off the brakes, then get it recovered and then go through the oil/starting procedure.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've phoned a mobile mechanic/recovery to do it all for me :thumb

Great advice though mate, thanks for posting.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Just seen the pic of the car. That actually looks in pretty good condition mate


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

That looks minted , very straight looking big car , get the fan belt and timing belt changed , if its got one , the belts can crack with age , very nice project , enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Is it home now then Lee?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Leaving in 10 minutes to go get it 

Got to get her home first then the mechanic is taking it to be serviced but if we can get it back here tonight I'll be cleaning it tomorrow when i get back from a pre booked job :thumb:

Just gotta hope i can get it back ok

I've insured it and it cost me all of £300 fully comp - Bonus


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The car is now sitting outside after a short 5 mile spin to get it back.

Needs :-

New tyre on Front nearside
Brakes all round
MOT
Some welding
Wheel refurb
Paint on rear spoiler (Clearcoat failure)

£1000 to spend so i'll get started Monday.

Going to make a start on getting it clean so will valet it to tidy up and maybe a clay and black hole for now as it will be in and out of the garage so ill wait till after then to detail it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nor me matey 

I'm going to clean her today (Can't wait any longer)


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

theshrew said:


> Just seen the pic of the car. That actually looks in pretty good condition mate


I reckon so too. Once its been cleaned up it will look good:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Come on make with the pics!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol

I'm doing it now - 3 coats of APC dissolving years of green moss and sap (The drips are disgusting and environmental health will be here soon :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

lol should be getting some good 50/50's then

Also I may be able to help you with the welding too.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ant_s said:


> lol should be getting some good 50/50's then
> 
> Also I may be able to help you with the welding too.


Thats music to my ears Ant.

Im booking a few days off in the next couple of weeks so ill ask you and Russ to pop over if you like?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah just let me know when and I'll be over


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mission restoration has started here


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Thats music to my ears Ant.
> 
> Im booking a few days off in the next couple of weeks so ill ask you and Russ to pop over if you like?


Yeah my dad's a welder so could always give a hand, and yeah sounds a good plan Lee :buffer:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Thats music to my ears Ant.
> 
> Im booking a few days off in the next couple of weeks so ill ask you and Russ to pop over if you like?


Me three!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Partytime at mine

Woop


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

woooop partaaaay! 

Anyway get back out cleaning those spiders away lol.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

locked at OP request.


----------

